# what dog food



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

With all the recalls, company buyouts, etc. I was wondering what dog food everyone uses.
List your dog, their age, and what you feed.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody - almost 2 years old.

Raw - prey model raw which is mostly meat (80%), and bones and organs (10% each). He has been on raw since he was 4 months old so over a year now.

I do occasionally use Stella and Chewy's which is a pre-made raw. I also use and recommend ZiwiPeak.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My oldest is 3 1/2 years old, youngest is 18 months old. I use Wellness Simple, Lamb & Rice formula. Not what I would choose to feed if it wasn't for their ever so sensitive tummies. But it works for them, so I'm not changing anything.  You didn’t ask this, but I’ll throw it in anyway. :lol: For kibble, if I could, I would use EVO. I like their canned food as well. But better than that, THK, and ZiwiPeak.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

The oldest pup will be 3 at the beginning on Dec & the youngest will be 1 next week. They have been eating ZiwiPeak for a little over a month. I'm planning on picking up some Honest Kitchen today though & giving them 1 meal of that a day as well. Plus they get bone in chicken 1 day a week...sometimes 2 when I remember. :roll:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Well I need to get or order food pretty quickly and i'm looking to switch maybe. I was looking at artemis fresh mix sm. breed puppy or Orijen puppy. Only thing with the orijen that i was concerned with was the very high protein. Just wondering about how safe that is?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Looks like a lot of dogs get gassy eating the orijen. YUK! Got enough of that with my boxer to do me in.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

cherper said:


> With all the recalls, company buyouts, etc. I was wondering what dog food everyone uses.
> List your dog, their age, and what you feed.


Lily (2), Daisy (2), Riley (1-2)- Honest Kitchen Force, NV raw medallions, RMB 2x per week

Roxy (11 weeks)- Honest Kitchen Embark, NV raw medallions, RMB 2x per week

We have some TOTW kibble in the Bison formula because up until yesterday, we were free feeding Roxy.



MChis said:


> The oldest pup will be 3 at the beginning on Dec & the youngest will be 1 next week. They have been eating ZiwiPeak for a little over a month. I'm planning on picking up some Honest Kitchen today though & giving them 1 meal of that a day as well. Plus they get bone in chicken 1 day a week...sometimes 2 when I remember. :roll:


Looks like you're on the same plan as us!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

All of mine, ranging from 1 yr to 3 months have ZiwiPeak and RAW


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We use THK, Natures Variety raw medallions, ziwi peak and raw meaty bones


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey 4 & 1/2 Prey Model Raw (like Brody) before raw she was on By Nature
Georgie 3 years Prey Model Raw before raw he was on Wellness Core
Shellie almost 2 years golden 1/2 Prey Model Raw 1/2 Wellness Core or Blue Wilderness Salmon or when in a bind Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

They all get Natural instinct pre made raw, natures menu pre made raw, prize choice pre made raw, ziwipeak, 2 meals a week bone in chicken

Lucy (cavalier) - 5 years 7 months

Jet - 3 years 11 months

Roxy - 3 years 8 months

Zoey - 3 years 6 months

Layla - 1 year 8 months





cherper said:


> Looks like a lot of dogs get gassy eating the orijen. YUK! Got enough of that with my boxer to do me in.


I tried mine on that back in march and they never stopped breaking wind and it smelt really really bad!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I feed my three dogs The Honest Kitchen dehydrated raw mixed with raw or cooked meat. Faith and Dakota are both 5 yrs old and Glory is 3 yrs old.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy 9 months prey model raw
Lotus 3 months prey model raw

I also use natures instinct and ziwi


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig - 4 yrs 10 months - Lily's Kitchen wet food / 2 meals a week bone in chicken

Bentley - 23 Months - Lily's Kitchen Chicken & Veg Bake Dry Food / 2 meals a week bone in chicken

Ruby - 18 Months - Lily's Kitchen Chicken & Veg Bake Dry Food / 2 meals a week bone in chicken


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie-5 years old-THK Preference for about 1 month.


----------

